

Jinx: finding and reproducing multithreaded bugs more quickly - Kaya
http://petravm.com/

======
kevinherron
Took some digging to find out it's compatible with C# and C++. Looks neat, but
I'm not using either of those languages.

------
pmjordan
It looks like this is some kind of "valgrind for race conditions". Not the
most original of ideas, but I bet the implementation involved a ton of hard
work. Too bad it's currently Windows-only.

